# I know about relabeling t-shirts but what about other garments?



## bikesharodan (May 16, 2007)

I know most of the laws pertaining to relabeling t-shirts and what must be included in a new tag and what not, but what about other clothing styles? I was on the American Apparel website and was looking at what they had to offer and I wasn't sure if I would be able to purchase, lets say sweatshirts, and then be able to relabel them since it isn't a standard t-shirt. Also, what about long sleeve t-shirts? Are they the same as short sleeve tees for relabeling?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bikesharodan said:


> I know most of the laws pertaining to relabeling t-shirts and what must be included in a new tag and what not, but what about other clothing styles? I was on the American Apparel website and was looking at what they had to offer and I wasn't sure if I would be able to purchase, lets say sweatshirts, and then be able to relabel them since it isn't a standard t-shirt. Also, what about long sleeve t-shirts? Are they the same as short sleeve tees for relabeling?


Yes, all those garments would be the same as relabeling a t-shirt.


----------



## bikesharodan (May 16, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The laws are the same for textiles in general - they also apply to towels, scarves, coats, pillows, etc. etc.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Solmu said:


> The laws are the same for textiles in general - they also apply to towels, scarves, coats, pillows, etc. etc.


I thought the law was slightly different for "wet use" textiles, such as towels and face cloths?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> I thought the law was slightly different for "wet use" textiles, such as towels and face cloths?


...possibly. I was thinking maybe I should have chosen my random examples better  The main thing is that certain rules that don't apply to t-shirts would come into play (e.g. preferred label location won't be centre of the neck hole, and washing instructions _may_ not be needed (if you can do anything you want to it without harm they're not)).


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Ahhh, the wacky world of law.

I'm pretty certain that face-cloths can legally have tear-away labels as a label may "interfere with the item's primary function". I also think there's something about dyeing, but I'm not so sure.


----------

